# apache und verschiedene ports



## Chino (3. März 2003)

nabend!

ich hab n kleines problem: ich hab hier einen lokalen server laufen (apache 2.0.42) und ich würde gerne verschiedene webs laufen lassen, die (am besten) über ports angesprochen werden.

also die ip vom server is 192.168.0.2 (default web)
was muss ich nu anstellen, damit ich z.b. über 192.168.0.2:81 ein neues web hab (mit einem anderen document root wie das default web) ???

ich hab es schon über die httpd.conf mit folgendem eintrag versucht:

Listen 192.168.0.2:81

<VirtualHost 192.168.0.2:81> 
ServerAdmin webmaster@domaind.tld 
DocumentRoot /wampp2c/apache/webs/web1/
ServerName web1
ErrorLog /wampp2c/apache/error/error.log 
</VirtualHost> 

das geht aber nicht. bin für jede hilfe dankbar!

cyas,
chino


----------



## the snake II (17. Februar 2005)

Also ich weiß, dass der Thread schon alt ist, aber ich bin selbst beim suchen darauf gestoßen und hab mal, obwohl ich bei dem Thema selbst Laie bin, ein wenig rumprobiert und versuche anderen, die ebenfalls ein Problem Damit haben, zu helfen.

Meine Daten: WinXP Prof. / Apache 2.0.48

Auf der Apache Homepage bei der Dokumentation der 2.0er Versionen steht, dass man einen neuen "Listen" Eintrag (nicht Liste auf Deutsch, sondern zuhören auf Englisch   ) machen muss. Also suche nach "Listen" oder "listen", bis du einen Eintrag gefunden hast, der inetwa so aussehen sollte: "Listen 80" Füge eine Zeile mit dem gewünschten Port an
Bei mir sieht das so aus: 
	
	
	



```
Listen 80
Listen 81
```
Das Ging leider noch nicht.
Dann habe ich noch den Eintrag "ServerName" (da stand bei mir 192.168.1.17:80) mit einem einleitenden "#" in ein Kommentar umgewandelt.
Ich weiß nicht ob das wichtig ist aber der Eintrag "DocumentRoot" ist bei identisch mit dem "DocumentRoot" des "VirtualHost" des Port 80 (siehe unten).
Nun müssen wir noch zwei "VirtualHost" erstellen  (einen für Port 80 und einen für Port 81; siehe unten)
Dann sahen die Abschnitte so aus:
	
	
	



```
Listen 80
Listen 81
...
#ServerName 192.168.1.17:80
...
DocumentRoot "E:\web\apache"
...
<Directory "E:\web\apache">
...
NameVirtualHost *:80
<VirtualHost *:80>
    ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.de
    DocumentRoot E:\web\apache
    ServerName Main
    ErrorLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-error_log
    CustomLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-access_log common
</VirtualHost>

NameVirtualHost   *:81
<VirtualHost *:81>
    ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.de
    DocumentRoot E:\web\apache\neu
    ServerName PortEinundachtzig
    ErrorLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-error_log
    CustomLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-access_log common
</virtualHost>
```
Ich musste dann noch an meinem Router den Port 81 Umstellen, aber das ist nur relevant wenn Du an einem Router sitzt.

Ich hoffe das hat bei euch auch so gut wie bei mir geklappt.


----------

